# Accesskey+enter



## Jan-Frederik Stieler (14. Januar 2006)

Hallo,
ist es möglich Enter oder Return als Accesskey zu definieren und wen nja wie muß ich das dann schreiben. Weil einfach Enter schreiben bringt nichts, war ja auch zu erwarten  .

Viele Grüße


----------



## Gumbo (14. Januar 2006)

Meines Wissens ist das nicht möglich. Denn das accesskey-Attribut erwartet einen Wert des HTML-Datentyps „Character“. Es sind zwar auch Zeichenreferenzen erlaubt, es hängt jedoch wahrscheinlich vor allem vom Browser ab, welche Werte beachtet werden. Daneben besitzt die Engabetaste – worauf du wahrscheinlich anspielst – bei Computern eine sehr bedeutende Rolle und ist deshalb wahrscheinlich außen vor.


----------

